# What was your first ecig?



## Christopher (8/7/15)

Hey all, 

Just curious to find out what everybody started vaping with? 

What was your first experience with vaping and was it enjoyable? 

Mine was a CE4 which I thought was the shizniz lol! 

I think a lot of people get put off by my mod and sub ohm tank when they first try it and it chokes them up and then you get the "I'll stick to my cigarettes thanks!" - so I try explain but you know what people are like...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/7/15)

vision spinner + kanger protank 3 and unitank with liqua 18mg juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/15)

Twisp then eGo Battery with mPT2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

Started on Cigalikes. They kept breaking so I quit vaping. A couple of years later I bought a CE4 kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Silver (8/7/15)

Sevral years before I properly started vaping I bought one of those white cigalike things that came in a metal box. It had little ampules which was the juice. Didnt work well at all, so i didnt try anything again for a few years. 

My first proper device was the Twisp Clearo. It worked well enough to get me off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keith Milton (8/7/15)

Mine was the Hats CE4 with a Vivi Nova 3ml tank uing the Liqua range of juice aswell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christopher (8/7/15)

I did try a cigalike, but I wouldn't say that was my first device, my brother gave me his GreenSmoke kit and it was, well, awful. I felt like I was trying to suck a golf ball through a hose pipe to get a proper drag out of it and the flavour was, hmm, it was very similar to the taste in your mouth after anesthetic... So I don't consider that my first device lol. As soon as I got that CE4 fired up I was pretty much hooked.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

First one was a green smoke cigalike which was pretty cool but not really satisfying, then moved on to an Evod kit which I thought was awesome...and it was all downhill from there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (8/7/15)

Evod - with 36mg nic eliquid.


----------



## Necropolis (8/7/15)

Twisp something or other - for a few weeks. 

Quickly upgraded to a mAN on an MVP 2.


----------



## zadiac (8/7/15)

Cigalike, then straight onto Nemesis mod with a kayfun after about three weeks. After that bought my first dripper within a month.


----------



## Andre (8/7/15)

Tried a few Twisp models over the years, but never could kick the stinky habit with them. 

eCiggies MotherShip with ViVi Nova and Hell High e-Liquidz put me on the road.


----------



## NickT (8/7/15)

Twisp. And I'll be forever grateful to them for it. And I will not jump on the fashionable Twisp hating bandwagon. Yes, they are expensive, but if it wasn't for their kiosks and advertising, I would never have known about this world. 

So, thank you Twisp for opening the door to me quitting cigarettes for well over a year now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Frank Zef (8/7/15)

Many years ago I tried cigalikes, but after a failed attempt at cleaning it in boiling water I went back to analog.
Then it was a Twisp clearo for a bout a month and straight to dripping from there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (8/7/15)

cigalikes and a few years later Ce-4. I thought that was the best ever lol and look where we are now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (8/7/15)

Twisp for a few months the moved into innokin vv3 and iclear 16 atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (8/7/15)

Green Smoke 
then
Twisp
from there its history


----------



## Mklops (8/7/15)

Lung Buddies Evod kit; which lasted about 2 months before I went to an SVD and Aerotank combo.

From there as they say the rest is History....


----------



## Smokyg (8/7/15)

Ego twist battery with a iClear 16


----------



## drew (8/7/15)

M401 cigalike back in 2010 I think. It did actually stay off the stinkies for 2 weeks but even that was a serious battle, don't remember once having a satisfying vape off of it. How things have changed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NnoS (8/7/15)

Titan Starter Kit from Vapemob with 18mg juice which has been good enough to get me off cigs for more than a month now. Still use it along with an ego One. Kinda have a sentimental attachment to the device that got me off smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (8/7/15)

drew said:


> M401 cigalike back in 2010 I think. It did actually stay off the stinkies for 2 weeks but even that was a serious battle, don't remember once having a satisfying vape off of it. How things have changed...



Exactly the same setup then went to VK R180 blister pack CE4 thingy....


----------



## drew (8/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Exactly the same setup then went to VK R180 blister pack CE4 thingy....



Similar road  I went onto a generic bidorbuy CE4 kit. I still have the attys in the junk drawer, out of interest I tested the resistance a couple months ago, came out to 3 ohms. No wonder it was such a crappy vape.


----------



## shabbar (8/7/15)

kanger evod kit with liqua juices 

they have served me well , still have them somewhere


----------



## kelly22 (8/7/15)

China ce4 and pakistani ejuice , i know, i know


----------



## moonunit (8/7/15)

Twisp for around 18 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie (8/7/15)

A Twisp rip off & Liqua 18mg, then a Twisp Clearo with Twisp juice and then in desperation I stumbled on to the Forum and then Vape-***** syndrome rapidly set in & financial ruin swiftly followed!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/7/15)

quick kwit cig a like 2010 or so , It did nothing for me. then is30w + nautilus mini 3 days later I was done with cigs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (8/7/15)

Cheap China mall Ce4 and then shortly after the real deal... Passthrough battery with mini Protank 2.￼


----------



## Keyaam (8/7/15)

I purchased a ecig online 3 years ago similar to this







This is what pops in my mind whenever i hear the word drip. There were no clearos or tanks. No rebuildables or VW devices.


----------



## vaalboy (8/7/15)

Greensmoke which got me off the stinkies, then a Segelei + Protank, then a Reo............ the end!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Matt (8/7/15)

cigalike from china mall in joburg 4 years ago.


----------



## Derick (8/7/15)

@Melinda and I both started with a Boge Leo each - not bad considering.

They worked with cartomizers that you had to replace pretty much every day


----------



## Mufasa (8/7/15)

Twisp Clearo. I was lucky that within my first week of vaping I found the forum and then a week later was the first Cape Vape Meet. There @Rob Fisher assisted me in buying a MVP2 and iClear30 from @Oupa. Going to a vape meet 2 weeks after you started vaping is quite intimidating. I had no idea what I was doing then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (8/7/15)

1. CE4 and fake Liqua for three weeks (still smoked about a stinky a day)
2. Twisp Clearo and Twisp juice for three months (made me quit completely, big thx to Twisp)
3. Discovered this forum (everything changed.....)
4. Aero tanks, VV batteries, iSticks, Subtanks, coil building, e-pipes....etc. etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer (8/7/15)

My first step into Vaping was back around 2007/2008 (Ok, a loooong time ago...), with the Dischem Style "kwik quit electronic cigarette"
Was torture to use, with no real battery power, and more juice in your mouth than even a decent puff of vape! It almost set me alight, because it was in my jean's pocket, and the bass from the car's sound system was causing the atomizer to activate! Felt a VERY hot sensation, ripped it out of my pocket, disconnected the battery, and that's the last time it EVER saw usage!
My new journey into Vaping was on the iStick 30w and Eleaf Melo combo, and been stinky free ever since, as per my signature here on the forum, closing in on 3 months

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn (8/7/15)

Twisp, for a good couple of months actually... even got additional batteries from them... until I found the spinner v2... and it just went tits up from there... Nautilus... dripping... quickly escalated into a monster that I struggle to control... ordered a billow V2 just last night.. in the same month I already got a evic vt... eish... 

But to be honest, Dripping still for me is the winner... temp sensing is awesome.. playing around with it extensively right now trying all the different setups (twisted 28 dual's did not want to work, hehe)

My Best vape so far... Dimitri with velocity RDA (0.08 Build) you will not catch me without this in my hand... hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (8/7/15)

Twisp, now I have a ego one mega.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/7/15)

I started out on a "Smoketronic" cig-a-like . sad days lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

Everybody's favourite, Twisp Clearo Double pack from a shopping centre, really thought I was soooo hot with this setup, 6 flavours and totally gave up after a month, went back to the ciggies, only "Twisped" in the new car, ciggies at home and office....until I discovered true vaping on this forum and @Andre for putting me on the "vaping path"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (8/7/15)

i was lucky enough to skip the the cig alike stage and started on a EVOD. it is still used to test juice from time to time and its also my loan device. then it was a kayfun on mechanical for a bit, but soon found my way to a REO and RM2 thanks to @Rob Fisher 
my only regret is that i did not start sooner, living under a rock where on one vapes did not help. thankfully this forum helped me get on track quick.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (8/7/15)

Eleaf ikit


----------



## LFC (8/7/15)

Twisp Clearo and liquids. Used them for about 6 months before moving on to better gear. Wife still uses them.


----------



## Gert_Koen (8/7/15)

Joyetech Ego .C with 24 mg Dragon juice.Wanstan mixed with Energy cow.
That was 3 or 4 years ago.And next month a year ago I pulled it out again and got Innokin I16 clearo atomiser. lil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christopher (8/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Everybody's favourite, Twisp Clearo Double pack from a shopping centre, really thought I was soooo hot with this setup, 6 flavours and totally gave up after a month, went back to the ciggies, only "Twisped" in the new car, ciggies at home and office....until I discovered true vaping on this forum and @Andre for putting me on the "vaping path"



I still use a Twisp in my car from time to time, I don't like sub ohming while driving because my windscreen gets really glazed up from the VG - I refuse to open my window in traffic after being smash and grabbed lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/15)

I think it was back in 2008/9, I got one of these on bidorbuy 




It worked for about a month, then I got 3 more kits and they held up for another month. After that it was back to the stinkies until I was introduced to the CE4 with Dekang 24mg in Feb 2013, I was in e-smoking heaven, sort of. 5 or 6 of those dual kits carried me for a year and managed to get my 2 pack a day habit down to a pack a week. Then came the SVD/Kayfun combo, been stinkie free since then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (8/7/15)

Christopher said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just curious to find out what everybody started vaping with?
> 
> ...


started on V2s,then enjoy ego finally a kbox.on to gear infinity .


----------



## deepest (8/7/15)

Twist clearo was bleak when I figured out I could have had an istick 20 and Atlantis mini for the same cash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin (8/7/15)

Justfog ego( better known as just horrendous ) then mvp2 with I clear 30 vaping 24ml liqua mint menthol..


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

I was in london and got a parcel delivered to me by mistake . Belong to my neighbour . Was a parcel from totally wicked , uk based vape shop . He show the stuff to me and got hooked for 2 years . ( after went back to smoking) was a normal egic with cartrdidges to fill . Forgot the name now but was the one looked likea cigarette with a led in the front

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom. F (8/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Mine was the Hats CE4 with a Vivi Nova 3ml tank uing the Liqua range of juice aswell.


Me too man. Those HATS vivi nova clones were abysmal. Golfball through a hosepipe-tight draw and no vapor production.


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

moonunit said:


> Twisp for around 18 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Twisp for 18 months, respect man, just do not know how you did that or lasted that long without giving up, I lasted a month.


----------



## moonunit (8/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Twisp for 18 months, respect man, just do not know how you did that or lasted that long without giving up, I lasted a month.



Went well for a few months but then started enjoying the best of both worlds(been stinky free since finding this forum though[except for one night out with boys]). Although the wife stayed on Twisp religiously for that time and eventually quit completely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christopher (9/7/15)

Well it's good to hear that I'm not the only one who started out with a completely useless device! Right in the beginning of my gaping journey I had one of those flea market ego 650mah batteries vent on me while I had my 1 year old nephew in my arms, that almost put me off! Luckily it didn't and won't be buying flea market batteries ever again obviously lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeZi169 (9/7/15)

Twisp for me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saiman (9/7/15)

Mine was Green Smoke then Pakistani CE4 then JustFog 1453 (Twisp)...and from there on it went upwards with a Nautilus Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coera (9/7/15)

Evod from e ciggies buck naked juices tabbo flavours man oh man am i glad i found other flavours and better juices....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

